# Lord of the Rings Bow & Khopesh Sword Sale



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump for one more look.


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

*NEW SWORDS ADDED: Our Handmade Gladius Sword & Achilles Sword*

*NEW SWORDS ADDED: Our Handmade Gladius Sword & Achilles Sword*

*History of the Gladius Sword:*
The Roman Coliseum was a massive three-tiered architectural marvel, that has been the center of Roman myth and culture for almost 2,000 years. Ancient Rome was gracious and civilized, yet at the same time, it was built on such blood and savagery. The two main sword weapons of Imperial Rome were the 'Spatha' and the most well known, the 'Gladius'. The Gladius was used as a stabbing weapon. This was the standard infantory weapon of the Roman Legions. A shorter sword with a wide blade, double edged with a sharp, strong point, this is the sword that conquered most of the known world. 

*Video of the Gladius – Fight Scenes, History, Demonstration of Our Sword*
youtube.com/watch?v=_0fs2GkENx4 









*Click Here to See More Details on the Gladius Sword:*
traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page53.html 









*Brief History of the Achilles:*
Achilles was the son of the mortal Peleus and the Nereid Thetis. He was thought to be the mightiest of the Greeks who fought in the Trojan War, and was the hero of Homer's Iliad. Legend says that Achilles was invulnerable in all of his body except for his heel. Since he died due to a poisoned arrow shot into his heel, the "Achilles' heel" has come to mean a person's principal weakness. 

The design of this particular sword was styled after the sword Achilles used in the move “Troy”.

*Video of the Achilles Sword – Shows Trojan War Clips from “Troy”, Achilles History. Also Our Making of the Sword.*
youtube.com/watch?v=LUBNHU8dnSg 

*Click Here to See More Details on the Achilles Sword:*
traditionalarcherybows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page52.html


----------

